# Austin Oliver Company Shuts Down



## Wingnut

One of Austin Texas oldest tractor dealership is has close it doors for good. It was an Oliver Dealership that wore is Oliver name proudly for decades even after the demise Oliver Tractor Corparation. 

This tractor dealership has a very impressive bone yard and on April 2 it will be auctioned off. 

I plan to take pictures of what is left of the inventory, bone yard and such. There might be something one of y'all is looking for. 

I know Austin is a far way to travel for some y'all, but it might be worth the trip.


----------



## bontai Joe

I look forward to the pics. It's too far to travel for me, but I 'm always interested in pics of old tractors.


----------



## Wingnut

If there is something that some needs and hasn't been able to find anywhere else, I will act as there liaison and bid and ship it to them.


----------

